# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  novi banner

## ninet

Cestitam na hrabrosti!   :Heart:  

Okrutno, ali istinito.

----------


## Amalthea

:Klap:

----------


## mamma san

Izvrstan je!   :Smile:

----------


## wewa

fakat sokantno!
mogu misliti reakcija   :Laughing:

----------


## litala

:Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## saška

:D

----------


## thalia

ja niš ne vidim :/, osim nekih zbrčki

----------


## Riana

> ja niš ne vidim :/, osim nekih zbrčki



tak i ja

----------


## Amalthea

Na mjestima tih zbrčki je dosad bio banner... bit će uskoro.

----------


## Dia

ajme, a ja mislila da mi je komp zablesio   :Laughing:

----------


## Jelka

O čem vi to pričate?! Jel one nekakve zbrčke na vrhu ekrana kad se otvori forum? Ak je to, toga je bilo prije 20-ak minuta, sad više ne.  :?

----------


## Amalthea

Najprije je bio forum.
Pa banner.
Pa zbrčke.
Sad je forum.
Bit će banner.  8)

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ja sam sve vidjela i banner i zbrčke. Ma, od mene bezrezervna podrška, mada pokajnički priznajem da kod nas nije baš bez iznimke, ali u našem autu sama insistira da sjedne u sjedalicu i da je vežem.

----------


## ana.m

Ja niš ne vidim o čemu se priča  :?

----------


## Mukica

Postavili smo baner, ali nismo bili zadovoljni njegovim polozajem, pa dok ne smislimo kako cemo ga postavit da ljepo izgleda malo se strpite

tenks   :Kiss:

----------


## rinama

:Grin:  A kaj je banner?

----------


## anchie76

> A kaj je banner?


Reklama, pravokutnog oblika   :Smile:

----------


## rinama

> rinama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  A kaj je banner?
> 
> 
> Reklama, pravokutnog oblika


Vauuu! Ja još moram puno žganaca pojesti dok naućim sve te nazive.

----------


## thalia

jel samo meni forum plav?

----------


## krumpiric

plav je svima

a banner nam je...jelte...remek djelo..al to već znamo  :Grin:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ninaXY

meni više nije plav   :Grin:  

A kad će taj banner?   :Cekam:

----------


## maria71

jel na forumu ili na početnoj strani ?

----------


## anchie76

> jel na forumu ili na početnoj strani ?


Bit ce na forumu... ak dobro zavibrirate u mom smjeru mozda ga dozivite jos veceras   :Laughing:

----------


## Amalthea

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maria71

~~~~~~~~~ da ti se nađe, sredit ćeš ti to , kao i uvijek


jesam uvjerljiva, a ?   :Grin:

----------


## Amalthea

Good girl!  :D

----------


## **mial**

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
anchie76 samo za tebe!!! 
iako uopće ne sumljam u uspjeh večeras

----------


## anchie76

Vi ozbiljno shvatili ove vibre  8) 

Zahvalite amalthei   :Kiss:

----------


## **mial**

:Kiss:   :Kiss:  
ma i jednoj i drugoj

----------


## MoMo

kao sto je vec receno vrlo hrbaro  :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## Tea

> plav je svima
> 
> a banner nam je...jelte...remek djelo..al to već znamo


bome nije, meni je rozi- kao i uvijek   :Heart:  

bravo cure na banneru, cijelu večer sam spojena na net, i stalno se vračam i odlazim, čeprkam neke stvari, i onda se sada ponovno vrnev vidjeti što ima novo i pufff banić

 :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## ana.m

Super je,   :Klap:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Okrutno

----------


## anchie76

> Okrutno


Sto to?

----------


## ivancica

:D

----------


## maria71

realno,uznemirujuće a to je i cilj

Autosjedalica uvijek ! i na 50 m do dućana.

----------


## Riana

:D

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Okrutno jer:
1. bijela slova na crnoj pozadini su na osmrtnicama
2. prikazuje se sudar i dijete izlijeće iz auta
3. mali anđeo odlazi u nebo
Možda treba trgnuti ljude iz njihove uspavane sigurnosti i osvijestiti problem, ali po mom mišljenju ovo je too much. (Mene svaki put stegne u želucu jer me sjeti pogibije dvoje dragih ljudi u autu).   :Sad:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Samo jedna ispravka, ljude treba osvijestiti (bez "možda")

----------


## Amalthea

OK, Ana i mamino zlato.

Pogodila si sve tri točke koje smo namjerno stavili upravo takvima.   :Smile:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Meni to nalikuje na reklame protiv pušenja na tv-u pred par godina. Prikazali su  crna pluća, krvarenje iz mozga i ostale grozne stvari. Ja ne znam da je koji pušač prestao pušiti zbog toga, većina ih je okrenula glavu. Šokiranjem se postiže kontra efekt. Zabije se glava još više u pijesak umjesto da se otvore oči i uši i posluša pametan savjet.

----------


## anchie76

Ja vjerujem da ce se mnogi roditelji iznenaditi na cinjenicu da dijete u sudaru pri brzini od 40/50 km/h udara od predmete kao da je palo s treceg kata  :shock:   

Koliko roditelja bi dozvolilo da dijete seta po balkonu bez ograde na trecem katu - niti jedan (dobro neki mozda i bi, al o takvima ne pricamo   :Grin:  ).  Koliko ih vozi djecu nevezane svaki dan (nerjetko i na prednjem sjedalu)?  Puno previse  :No: 

Krajnje vrijeme je da se ljudi probude.. mozda se probude kad se ushokiraju i shvate kojem riziku izlazu svoje dijete svaki dan.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Anchi potpisujem te od prve do zadnje. Ja prva vozim malu u AS. Par puta sam ju vadila jer je jako plakala, ali sam se skulirala i pokušam je zabaviti, dojiti, stati, ma bilo šta, samo da je na vadim van. Sad je apsolutno uvijek vezana. 
Cilj vam je ispravan, samo s metodom se ne slažem. Oni koji su slabo informirani o svemu što znaju oni koji djecu voze u AS će na ovakav banner odmahnuti glavom i reći: "Ma pretjeruju, militantne rode." Neće se zainteresirati da vide u čemu oni griješe.

----------


## anchie76

> Oni koji su slabo informirani o svemu što znaju oni koji djecu voze u AS će na ovakav banner odmahnuti glavom i reći: "Ma pretjeruju, militantne rode." Neće se zainteresirati da vide u čemu oni griješe.


Zato cemo se mi potruditi da u ovoj kampanji oni ne uspiju samo  odmahnuti samo glavom na ovaj banner, nego da im kroz druge medije dodje poruka sto se desava ako dijete nije vezano i da se zapitaju jesu li spremni preuzeti rizik.

Ovaj mali banner je samo pocetak....  :Wink:

----------


## mamma san

a od danas su osvanuli i jumbo plakati...  :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

> a od danas su osvanuli i jumbo plakati...


 :Bouncing:

----------


## Bubica

:D

----------


## Mukica

> Cilj vam je ispravan, samo s metodom se ne slažem. Oni koji su slabo informirani o svemu što znaju oni koji djecu voze u AS će na ovakav banner odmahnuti glavom i reći: "Ma pretjeruju, militantne rode." Neće se zainteresirati da vide u čemu oni griješe.


Znas i sama da ma koju metodu izabrali UVIJEK ce biti netko tko ce misliti da bas ta  nije dobra i da smo mogli bolje ili drugacije. 

Neka od 10 ljudi koji vide ovo 9 okrene ocima i glavom, a samo 1 pocne koristit sjedalice vec smo puno napravili i kampanja ima smisla.

----------


## Tea

> Neka od 10 ljudi koji vide ovo 9 okrene ocima i glavom, a samo 1 pocne koristit sjedalice vec smo puno napravili i kampanja ima smisla.


točno tako! 


za jumbo plakate  :D  :D 


mene ne šokira banner i njegova "okrutnost", već na žalost sve veći broj slučajeva poginulie i stadale djece na našim prometnicama. zar to nije okrutnije od ikakvog bannera. ma ovo nije mjesto za komantare, nego da se divimo AKCIJI:* AUTOSJEDALICA UVIJEK I BEZ IZNIMKE* koja je krenulaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Klap:   :Preskace uze:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Bouncing:

----------


## mg1975

Svaka čast!  :Klap:  

Ako spasi i barem jednog malog čovjeka  :D 

Autosjedalica uvijek i bez iznimke!

----------


## anjica

:D

----------


## malena beba

:Klap:

----------


## Deaedi

Pogledala sam banner i ne kuzim ga.   :Embarassed:  
Mislim kuzim konacnu poruku, ali ne i samu "radnju" bannera. 

Dijete u trokutu - dijete u autu.
Dijete izvan auta - odlazi u nebo. (to kuzim). Ali sta znaci ovo "dijete u autu", "dijete izvan auta"  Da nema zadnje recenice "Autosjedalica uvijek i bez iznimke" mislila bi da se zeli reci da se djeca ne smiju uopce voziti u autu.

----------


## mama courage

mene zanima jesu li sad napravljeni i posteri vezano za AS pa da dođem po jedan za zxujin vrtić ? 


kao što sam obećala... a ja kad nešto obećam, uvijek se držim toga...   :Wink:

----------


## Ancica

> Pogledala sam banner i ne kuzim ga.   
> Mislim kuzim konacnu poruku, ali ne i samu "radnju" bannera. 
> 
> Dijete u trokutu - dijete u autu.
> Dijete izvan auta - odlazi u nebo. (to kuzim). Ali sta znaci ovo "dijete u autu", "dijete izvan auta"  Da nema zadnje recenice "Autosjedalica uvijek i bez iznimke" mislila bi da se zeli reci da se djeca ne smiju uopce voziti u autu.


Ne kuzis koji dio?  :Smile: 

Ako vozis dijete koje nije vezano u autosjedalici, ono je malo u autu - pa tres ... i vise nije.

A i igra je ideje na one naljepnice koje keljimo na aute s parolom "Beba u autu".

----------


## Ancica

> mene zanima jesu li sad napravljeni i posteri vezano za AS pa da dođem po jedan za zxujin vrtić ? 
> 
> 
> kao što sam obećala... a ja kad nešto obećam, uvijek se držim toga...


A mi cemo te drzat za rijec   :Grin:  

Posteri su u tiskari (i jos neke stvari), znat ces cim buju gotovi i spremni za distribuciju (prilicno brzo).

 :Heart:

----------


## Deaedi

Ma mislim da se ne kuzi da dijete nije u AS...No, naravno da je tesko u banneru napraviti kompliciranu radnju. Ma sve OK. Drago mi je da se poduzela ova akcija i potpuno je podrzavam.

----------


## Ancica

Ma naravno. Covjek moze sve svakako interpretirati. Ono sto je bitno u svezi ove kampanje je da ovo nije jedina stvar, bit ce popracena konkretnim i detaljnim informacijama i edukacijom. Poanta bannera je da zgrabi paznju i potakne na razmisljanje.  Ne moze se preko jednog bannera educirat. Uz dodatne informacije nada nam je da ce roditelji, potaknuti na razmisljanje bannerom ili plakatom, biti istima i otvoreni i donijeti ispravnu odluku.

Hvala na podrsci   :Heart:

----------


## aurora8

što se tiče toga da je banner šokantan, takva je i ona reklama s njemačke tv. kada djevojčica pri kočenju izleti kroz vjetrobransko staklo, a za roditelje (koji su sebe vezali, ali nju na stražnjem sjedalu nisu) tada stane vrijeme. prvi dio reklame prikazuje idiličnu obiteljsku atmosferu u automobilu. djevojčica straga, nevezana, naslonjena je između prednja dva sjedala. svi imaju smješak na licu. do trenutka kočenja.

mislim da jedino tako poruka može djelovati na ljude - pokazuje ono što bi se stvarno dogodilo. ne laže. na žalost.

OT ja se svaki put neugodno iznenadim gledajući naše poznate kako djecu iz rodilišta voze u raznim košarama (pletenim, dizajnerskim, skupim, ovakvim, onakvim), samo ne u AS. i onda se to prikaže u svim medijima. pa zar im nije dostupna informacija? ja se svaki put ježim razmišljajuči o tom malom tijelu koje nije vezano i što bi se dogodilo kad bi...

i moja podrška   :Klap:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Vidjela sam plakat na putu za posao. Baš sam se obradovala. Malo pomalo i bit će napretka.

----------

